# Black & Tan, Blanket Back, or Bicolor?



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

Too many different subtleties on the varying colors so I figured I would implore your assistance. I have attached pictures so you can see my pup.

She is just under 4 months (15 weeks)

I've included several pictures to try and get as many different views as possible. Trying to get her to stand still long enough for me to get a side shot is something I simply cannot muster without assistance.



















































Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

most likely blanket.... possibly saddle, definitely not bi. what pattern are her parents?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I concur with Fodder - Black and tan, perhaps blanket or extended saddle once she matures.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan 
does the dog have a slight bit of mange ?
the muzzle colour under chin and on left side of the dogs face including eye area
is off colour --- grey , eye rim looks a little red ?


might be the picture , angle , lighting


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> black and tan
> does the dog have a slight bit of mange ?
> the muzzle colour under chin and on left side of the dogs face including eye area
> is off colour --- grey , eye rim looks a little red ?
> ...


Carmen, can you elaborate? I noticed it too, but Shadow gets like that during spring. Vet said probably allergies.

Sorry to the OP, but maybe this can help you? Carmen's pretty sharp at spotting stuff.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I could be wrong, but i thought bi colors have penciled toes and black heels. So in which case. She is not bicolor. 
Blanket back is my guess!


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

carmspack said:


> black and tan
> does the dog have a slight bit of mange ?
> the muzzle colour under chin and on left side of the dogs face including eye area
> is off colour --- grey , eye rim looks a little red ?
> ...


She's been to the vet 3 times, for shots and general check up. The vet has never said anything about her health. She had worms and Coccydia when we first got her. But that's it. 

Do you need additional pictures? None of the other dogs have mange and she literally just now was introduced to other dogs. Before that, not even our older dogs had been anywhere other than the house. We did that intentionally to help keep her isolated from possible illnesses.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------

